# Could this be my water breaking?



## Kaylen

So I am 39w 5 days today and last night I was having some cramps in my lower stomach when I went to bed. Not very painful just enough to notice. Then in the morning I was getting up to go to the bathroom and I felt like some fluid came out but whatever it was it was very little. Then I sat on the toilet and I felt like some fluid just drained down in the toilet. I didn't make anything of it. I looked after I was done peeing and it looked like there was some mucus in the toilet, but again I ignored it. I went to work and I went to the toilet again and the same thing happened. I decided to look this time and I saw similar mucus looking thing, didn't have any color, maybe whitish. I didn't smell anything. I finished peeing and left. Now I am wondering what this is and if maybe my membrane ruptured... My cervix was closed on Monday so would that prevent water from leaking out?? I am not having contractions, maybe some braxton hicks only but I can't tell for sure. 
Does anyone have any input? I am about to call my doctor but I needed to share and see what other people think.


----------



## RebeccaR19

It definitely sounds like you are losing your mucus plug. As far as water goes, I only have my experience from my son but I knew for sure when my water had broken.

I went to the bathroom. I peed. And then after I was done peeing, this extra fluid just came out like I was peeing all over again, but I knew I wasn't. I was almost 100% certain it was my water. There was no mucus mixed in. But it's not impossible for you to lose your mucus plug and have your waters break at the same time. The best way for me to know for sure was to test it out by lying down on my back and standing back up. When you lie down, water just flows out. When you stand up, it stops because baby's head works like a cork. I did it 3 times to be sure. But every time I laid down, a significant amount of water just flowed out. I knew it was water because it had no odor and my pants were very wet.

Your cervix being closed on Monday has nothing to do with what position it could be at now. You could have been starting to dilate this week after that.


----------



## Kaylen

The nurse said it sounds like I am losing mucus plug. I just have doubts because it feels so watery, is that possible? I lost a couple bits 5 weeks ago but nothing since then. Well I guess anything is welcome at this point. I am being induced on Monday and I hope it starts on its own this weekend.


----------



## RebeccaR19

I'm not really sure about the mucus plug being watery. I very slowly lost my mucus plug before my water broke. But mine wasn't watery. But I know of people who lost their mucus plug and either leaked water or had their water break right around the same time.

I know for sure that water keeps coming out, though, if your water has broken. If you continue to leak fluid, I'd go in and get checked. It doesn't take long for them to test to see if it is your water.


----------



## rosepetals36

My waters started leakin at 30 weeks in January and was very slight but not mucus u, I would do te lie down test, u can't control waters and u rid have more leaks when not on toilet xx


----------



## Kaylen

I will try this when I get home this afternoon. I guess whatever it is it doesn't matter as I will be going to the hospital on Sunday.


----------



## Kaylen

Well my water broke for sure now. Big gush after a contraction while I was sleeping! I am in labor now at the hospital and hoping they won't give me pitocin.


----------

